# Sudden Facial Swelling?



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow! Charlie started making a fuss a few minutes ago and I went to check on him. We just came back in from a potty trip not too long ago. I let him out and his face is swollen like he has hives or something. Anyone ever had this happen to their dog before? 




























He’s got hives on both sides of his nose, his chin, and his both eyebrows. His ears are a little red but there are no other marks on him. He isn’t having any trouble breathing or moving around. 
I’ve got a little over an hour before the vet comes into the office. I gave him some Benadryl to help clam him down for the trip and hopeful bring the swelling down some. Any other advice?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Melinda's Halle will get that way from a bee bite I believe. 

Poor guy! I have no idea...sorry.


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

I have had dogs get facial swelling before. One was a snake bite and the others were a bee or hornet sting. His face looks like one of my dogs did when he had demodex but that wouldn't come up suddenly like this. At least I don't think it would. Wonder if he stuck his nose in an ant bed? Ant beds are popping up all over my yard right now.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

I’m thinking it’s a bite of some kind too. Looks like it’s in his mouth! Poor baby! He’s making a fuss about his nose and mouth and nothing else. The Benadryl is kicking in so he’s clamed down now. Still pretty swollen though… I’ll have to take him in this morning if it doesn’t get any better. First time something like this has happened and it freaked me out.







Funny thing is that it’s still early and the bees and such are not buzzing around yet. Could be ants though. I’ve got some beds springing up around here too.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

That happened to Rocky once. It never seemed to bother him and it went away after a few days. Hope you pup is back to normal soon.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't live in the South but those red ants can be vicious! Hopefully it's just a bite of some kind and your vet can take care of it immediately. Poor baby. Maybe some ice cubes to chew on will help if it is a bite in the mouth. Could numb it for him.
Good Luck!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep - happened to Jack just the other day.

I'd call vet and see about giving a little benadryl.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I's say a spider bite, maybe an ant bite- as said above/?????

keep cool compresses on it - you don't want to make the pain (if there is any) when the vet sees him......... also if you have already given him a benadryl, make sure the vet is aware of that- what amount of med and at what time....


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Can you see anything in his mouth? could he have had a run in with bees or a snake? Maybe a mole or other small animal?
im glad the benadryl is kicking in and helping. Check inside his mouth an see if there is anything you can see. maybe he bit into some burrs. as Kate said, cool compresses may help along with the benadryl you used at least until you can get to a vet. CAn you let us know what the vet says?


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mya gets that sometimes during the summer, she likes to catch flying bugs in the air and snap at them. She catches flies, moths, and the little bees that eat the apples from the tree. A little benedryl and a call to the vet is usually what i end up doing.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the responses. Great info here and I'm glad to know I'm not alone and this has happened before. 

Vet says that I don't have a medical emergency on my hands (thank God) and I just need to keep an eye on him for the next few days. He's resting comfortably and no longer seems bothered by what happened to his face. All the swelling is gone except for a little puffiness in his eye brows. 

New pics-



















I didn't find a bite in his mouth but I did find a sticker from some kind of thorn bush stuck in the side of his nose. Maybe that caused it? I'll let him rest today and give him another dose of benedryl this afternoon.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

thats good, im glad hes feeling better!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bee sting. Happened to Gracie last summer. I did have an emergency though as her tongue swelled and she couldn't swallow. I always have benadryl on hand now in case it happens again. Glad he's doing better!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

That happened to Molly last year. I came home from an outing and Molly had been in her crate and I noticed that her eye seemed swollen, so I kept on eye on her. About 10-15 minutes later I checked her again and her whole muzzle was swollen and she had all these lumps on the stop of her nose. I ended up taking her to the vet and they gave her a shot of epinephrine (sp?) and benedryl. By the time I got her to the vet the bumps started forming on her legs. She had a severe reaction to something and the only thing I can think of was a spider bite since she was crated while we were gone. She looked like Rocky Balboa after a fight


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66I always have benadryl on hand now in case it happens again. Glad he's doing better!


Yes, benadryl can be very handy for dogs!!


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep… I love benadryl. I keep always keep a bottle around just for them. I can’t count the number of times the vet has asked me if I have some at home.







I always do anyway as I’m allergic to something that I haven’t been able to pinpoint but every few months I’ll come in contact with it and get welts from the top of my head to the bottom of my feet. Wish it worked as fast on me! 

Charlie’s all better now. No swelling anywhere and he’s not down with this whole resting idea. I’ll have to let him out to play with the others in a little while. I just took him outside again and the booger snapped at a bee! If that’s what got him then I may be in for a very long summer…


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Mels_KidsI just took him outside again and the booger snapped at a bee! If that&#146;s what got him then I may be in for a very long summer&#133;


Hahaha! He is just trying to get his own back!!

"How dare you make me sick, you silly little bee! *SNAP*"


----------

